# viper 5901: remote functions DISAPPEARED!



## amar26 (Mar 5, 2011)

had my 5901 installed a few days ago.. anyways, yesturday I set the shock sensor sensitivity to 0 and this morning I wokeup and was going to set it higher and now the entire function from the remote is GONE! I press f and hold for 8s until the menu is reached, then i only get these options - remote setup, pair remote, demo, exit. The option to adjust is gone... ?!!?!? any ideas how I can tackle this on my own? The shop owner is gone for a week on vacation so I gotta wait until he's back or figure this out... Can i reboot this remote or anything? thanks guys


----------



## amar26 (Mar 5, 2011)

lol... after waiting 40mins on the viper help-line the response I got from them was "power down the remote".. and 1min later "oh wait that remote doesnt have a power down." ... and then "the remote is broken get a new one."


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

remove the battery and reinstall.....


----------



## amar26 (Mar 5, 2011)

the 2-way remote doesnt seen to have a 'removable' battery...


----------



## amar26 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is really boggling my mind - i mean how does a remote magically just lose a function? i thought this is a part of the remotes HARDWARE?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hardware would be the remote, software and or firmware would be the programming, there should be a way to reset the remote and reprogram it, and people wonder why I don't deal with Viper products.


----------



## GlockViper (Mar 10, 2011)

amar26 said:


> lol... after waiting 40mins on the viper help-line the response I got from them was "power down the remote".. and 1min later "oh wait that remote doesnt have a power down." ... and then "the remote is broken get a new one."


Yes...you CAN power down the viper 5901 remote. 

MAIN MENU:
SETUP REMOTE
SENSOR ADJUST
PAIR REMOTE
DEMO MODE
*POWER OFF <---- This one.*
EXIT 

To turn remote back on, press and hold the f button for 3 seconds. It's on page 29 in your owners's guide.


----------



## GlockViper (Mar 10, 2011)

lcurle said:


> hardware would be the remote, software and or firmware would be the programming, there should be a way to reset the remote and reprogram it, and people wonder why I don't deal with Viper products.


It's best you don't deal with what you can not understand.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Bozita (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry to bring this post back from the past, but I was wondering if a solution had been found or if the remote had needed to be replaced?

The exact same situation happened with me after I'd previously increased the sensitivity on my Viper 5901. Then I went to decrease the sensitivity and the "Sensor Adjust" had disappeared leaving me with only, remote set up, exit, power off, demo mode, pair remote. 

This is so odd that sensor adjust is what's disappeared for both of us. I powered off the remote as was suggested here and it's still the same result.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Unsure, I never installed viper in my shops. Don't like them due to their erratic programming.


----------



## Bozita (Nov 29, 2015)

I went to my Viper installer and he was unable to get it to work by remote. I've got an appointment to go back the first week of January where he's going to check out the entire system and see what's the problem, system or remote. I'll post the results after.


----------



## Bozita (Nov 29, 2015)

lcurle said:


> Unsure, I never installed viper in my shops. Don't like them due to their erratic programming.


In case I remove mine, which one do you recommend? Any components that could be salvaged from Viper install with a new system?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I used Excalibur with omegalink bypass. You may be able to salvage the bypass module.


----------

